

Show HN: Alicatejs is a single page, templateless, component oriented framework - dryajov
https://github.com/dryajov/alicatejs

======
dryajov
I'm the author of the framework, and would really appreciate some feedback.
The framework is still in pretty early stages, and not necessarily ready for
production. Please ask questions, and leave feedback :)

